# Advice appreciated



## Lahure (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I will be moving to Thailand next month for work. I am looking for a furnished apartment, preferably a 2.5-3 bedroom. I would prefer areas not far away from Khao San as my office would be located in that area.

Any advice and suggestions would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your transfer!


----------



## owenjones (Mar 17, 2008)

You could try Thaivisa.com

Owen


----------



## Boner (Aug 20, 2008)

stay out of the city and you will get rents for half what you pay in the city.
you could try thana city on the bangna trad road


----------

